
The iPhone is officially getting wireless charging - pearlsteinj
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/12/the-iphone-is-officially-getting-wireless-charging/
======
lavamantis
The best thing about this is, Google will have to bring back wireless charging
now for future Pixels.

